# 83516



## laura_clffrd@yahoo.com (Feb 29, 2012)

Our client recently started doing 83516.... we are billing this as 3 lines w/ 99 units each then the fourth line is 23 units. .... if our fee schedule w/ BCSB allows 17.03 per unit then 1685.97 per 99 units right???? Any direction on how to research this would be greatly appreciated


----------

